
Why Amazon Should Take Trump's Threats Seriously - ProAm
http://digg.com/2018/trump-amazon-threat-stock
======
mariuolo
It's an interesting concept that Trump might actually go against
conglomerates.

By the way I'm commenting mostly because I hadn't seen a digg link in several
years.

~~~
ProAm
I think Trump really dislikes the aggregation of power in companies where it
hurts small businesses, he's had that stance from his early candidacy. Im not
sure why but he's stuck with that just about as long as he's stuck by 'the
wall'.

I went back to Digg from Reddit a few months ago and have been really happy
with it. Reddit has sort of turned into Twitter with a better commenting
system, where as Digg just has interesting content and no comments.

